# Vintage Longines



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I understand that Longines supplied the 6b/159 to the RAF during WW2 and that it had the slender blue tinted hands and white dial.

Is this watch (dated 1942/43) possibly an army issue piece (I don't know if specific army issue watches made by Longines) or is it still an RAF watch?

It appears to have luminous numbers/hands.


----------

